# Can someone custom build a driver/P60 drop in for me?



## dcphoto (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm looking for a P60 drop in with multi-color LED. I prefer an SMC LED (either multiple colors or a single multicolor LED) because something like the KROMA does not suit my needs.

I need 3 modes: 
1 - Blue/Red mixed 
2 - Green/Red mixed
3 - White (intensity not that important, but 50-100 lumens would be good)

The most important part is the Blue/Red mixed. I know anything is possible for the right price, but I don't want to spend a huge fortune.

If this sounds like something you could do please message me and we can talk details and cost. Or, if you know of an existing light that meets my needs please let me know.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 5, 2014)

Mattaus might be able to hook you up with something


----------



## dcphoto (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks! Sent him a PM, we'll see what he says.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 6, 2014)

dcphoto said:


> Thanks! Sent him a PM, we'll see what he says.



no problem man! he's got skill


----------

